# Questions on next P99



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Today I found a NIB P99 that dosn't have the Smith and Wesson name on it. However it does have Interarms on it. The letter code on it is KI and the sn is either 0069xx or 0089xx, didn't write that down so don't remember which. Can you tell me what year it was made? Can anyone tell me anything about the Interarms P99 and what it might be worth? Also if I buy it and need warrenty work, who would I have to send it to? Asking price is $459.00.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

KI, means that the P99 was manufactured in 1998. As for value, it is worth as much as any other P99. If it is perfect in box, then around $575, for other conditions, I would consult the Blue Book of Firearms for a guessiment value.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, This is new in box and it is perfect. I just coudn't find any info on Interarms and didn't know if that would affect value.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They were the prev importer of Walther into the US - Those are sought after by the haters of S&W who don't want the words "Smith and Wesson" on their P99s.

I'm surprised U didn't come up w/ any info on Google or Wikipedia.

Anyway - that's a good deal.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Interarms does not effect the value. It is a low serial number, but that is only relivent to a real Walther collector. Walther America should honor any warranty as long as you have the original sales reciept. Not only that but Smith & Wesson, the real warrenty department, is very easy to get along with and will help you out if you ever have problems.

I hope you pick it up and discover the reason we are all very happy with our P99's . They are a great and highly underrated pistol. Very popular in Europe, but picking up wind in the states. If you get it, I hope you post pics and your opinions of the pistols on this forum.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I didn't try Wikipidia, Thanks, if I don't talk myself out of it I will probably get it Thursday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, do some checking on the past messages here on the Walther forum.

On THR - I also saw a guy post a message about it today - he has owned tons of guns over the years - and now he has a compact and a fullsize A/S P99 - he claims they are better than all of his other handguns. I told him to come post the same message here (he was very detailed), and I would sticky his message here in the Walther section :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, you don't have to sell me on the P99. I have a Kimber Ultra CDP, which was my main carry till I got my P99c. I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

awall said:


> Today I found a NIB P99 that dosn't have the Smith and Wesson name on it. However it does have Interarms on it. The letter code on it is KI and the sn is either 0069xx or 0089xx, didn't write that down so don't remember which. Can you tell me what year it was made? Can anyone tell me anything about the Interarms P99 and what it might be worth? Also if I buy it and need warrenty work, who would I have to send it to? Asking price is $459.00.


FWIW Dept:

I'm the guy Shipwreck mentioned who posted approximately this same sentiment regarding my fondness for P99's on www.TheHighRoad.com.

I can't tell you squat about the particular NIB P99 you are considering, but I can tell you this:

I'm an old fart and I've had a pile of pistols, incld. Sig/Glock/Beretta/Taurus/Browning/Tokarev/Bersa/Star/Keltec,etc. NONE have ever been a better pistol than my P99c/AS.

I am so pleased with the compact P99c/AS that I recently purchased a full sized P99/AS.. Both are fantastic firearms, and I recommend them without reservation.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PX said:


> FWIW Dept:
> 
> I'm the guy Shipwreck mentioned who posted approximately this same sentiment regarding my fondness for P99's on www.TheHighRoad.com.
> 
> ...


U da man :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------

